# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  في السلك - ايه البحصل ده !!!!!

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*في السلك - ايه البحصل ده !!!!!

• الليله مفروض كان نواصل في موضوع اغاني واغاني
• وكان العنوان اغاني واغاني 2
• لكن حدث امر اجبرنا علي تاجيل اغاني واغاني
• حدث لايشبه الرياضيين
• ولا يشبه الشهر الكريم الذي حدث فيه
• الفاظ حسب ما علمنا يعف عنها اللسان في الفطر
• ناهيك في رمضان
• ان الاعتداء علي صحيفة الزعيم وعلي بعض العاملين فيها كلام كبير جدا
• يجب ان لايمر مرور الكرام
• ويجب ان نقف عنده كثيرا
• يمكننا ان نرد بالمثل
• وبرجاله كمان
• بدون غدر
• نواجه من نريد ان نواجهه
• وتتفلت الامور وتنفلت
• ولكن ثقتنا في الشرطه وفي اقتصاص حقنا عن طريقها
• يجعلنا نتروي قليلا
• تمسكنا بالسلوك الرياضي والانساني والديني
• يجعلنا ننتظر الشرطه
• ولكن
• لن نرتاح حتي نقتص
• والقصاص عندنا ان ينل كل معتدي عقابه الذي يستحقه
• ليس من الرجوله ان يتكالب اكثر من عشرين شخص علي شخصين او ثلاثه
• وليس من الرجوله اساليب الغدر
• وليس من الرجوله الهروب بعد الاعتداء
• ايها الناس
• لاندعوا للحرب
• ولكن لن نسكت علي حماية انفسنا وممتلكاتنا
• ومازلنا نثق في الشرطه
• ولكن للصبر حدود
• فئه مثل التي اعتدت حرام ان تنتمي لمجتمع الرياضه
• ولو كانوا يملكون ذرة شجاعه
• كانوا يتصلوا بمن يريدون
• ويتحدوهوا ان يخرج لهم
• ولا اظن ان احد من المقصودين به جبن
• كان خرج عليهم
• ولقنهم درسا لن ينسوه
• ولكن الغدر شيمة الجبناء
• ايها الناس
• نحن في المريخ نستطيع ان نقلب عاليها واطيها وفي دقائق
• ولكن نتمسك بالخلق القويم والرفيع
• وبالدين
• وبالقانون
• لانريد ان ننفلت مثل الذين تفلتوا
• ولكن للصبر حدود
• احيانا قد يضطر الانسان لاتيان افعال لايريد ان يأتي بها
• لا تضطرونا
• وثقتنا في الشرطه كبيره
• ونأمل ان نسمع بان الشرطه قد القت القبض علي المعتدين
• العشرين نفر
• وعندها يقول القضاء كلمته
• لاعفو
• لاصلح
• لاتصالح
• لا استسلام
• اولائك فئه لاعلاقة لها بالرياضه ولا بمجتمع الرياضيين السمح
• المهم
• لدينا مباراه ضد اتحاد جده
• نأمل ان نرفع رأس المغتربين
• بأداء رائع وقوي
• زعيم ملاقي عميد
• ايها الناس
• تأخر وارغو بسبب الجواز كما ذكر هو
• وارقو ده كل شهر بطلع جواز
• يعني لو طلع لينا باص صاح مع كل جواز
• كأن شلنا كأس العالم للانديه
• وارقو لعاب
• ولكن نريده ان يلعب لنا
• مايلعب علينا
• ايدكو له كلام في جده
• انشاء الله
• ايها الناس
• مازلنا نثق بالشرطه
• المهم
• قون عرضت بعد صلاة الفجر مباراة الهلال والاهلي الدوريه الاخيره
• الكوره الكانت مامنقوله عشان ناس الرجاء مايعرفوا الخطه
• حسب تعبير القناه
• المهم
• شفنا الشوط الاول
• بعده ترويج واعلانات
• الشوط التاني جابوا لينا الشوط التاني بتاع نيل الحصاحيصا وجزيرة الفيل
• بعد اكثر من خمسه وعشرين دقيقه قطعوهوا
• وجابوا لينا الشوط التاني بتاع الكوره الشفنا الشوط الاول بتاعها
• رمضان
• بالطريقه دي يا اخوي بتضيع قروشك سااااااااااي
• ايها الناس
• ثقتنا كبيره في الشرطه
• المهم
• واحد بتاع بحر
• قالوا ليهو الفرق بين النيل الابيض والنيل الازرق شنو ؟؟؟
• قال ليهم النيل الابيض فيهو قرقير وتماسيح والنيل الازرق فيهو رشا الرشيد وتسابيح
• ايها الناس
• البوليس بوليس الشعب
• بوليس الشعب سيحمي الشعب
سلك كهربا
ننساك كيف والرياضه بقت بلطجه !!
والي لقاء

*

----------


## ابوالشوش2

*الحقيقة التي يجب ان نعترف بها هي ان الرياضة في السودان خرجت عن اسسها منذ العام الماضي ولكن كان في اطار الهتافات والشعارات فقط ولكن ما حدث اليوم هو شئ جديد علي الرياضة بان تتربص فئة من الجماهير او المشاغبين للاعتداء علي الممتلكات والانفس لهو خطير جدا مما يستوجب وقفة قوية من كل الاطراف للملة الاحداث ودراستها بتان حتي نخرج من مثل هذة الاحداث يجب علي الشرطة ان تتحرك والاتحاد العام وادارة المريخ والهلال حتي لاتنفلت الامور اكثر واكثر والخاسر في النهاية هو الرياضة السودانية
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوالشوش2
					

الحقيقة التي يجب ان نعترف بها هي ان الرياضة في السودان خرجت عن اسسها منذ العام الماضي ولكن كان في اطار الهتافات والشعارات فقط ولكن ما حدث اليوم هو شئ جديد علي الرياضة بان تتربص فئة من الجماهير او المشاغبين للاعتداء علي الممتلكات والانفس لهو خطير جدا مما يستوجب وقفة قوية من كل الاطراف للملة الاحداث ودراستها بتان حتي نخرج من مثل هذة الاحداث يجب علي الشرطة ان تتحرك والاتحاد العام وادارة المريخ والهلال حتي لاتنفلت الامور اكثر واكثر والخاسر في النهاية هو الرياضة السودانية



 
الاخ الكريم ابوالشوش رمضان كريم ومشكور علي المرور والمداخلة
حقيقة اننا نشيع الرياضه الي مثواها الاخير حيث انها تعيش اكلينيكيا 
وها تري امام ناظريك ما ال اليه حال التحكيم  الذي يتلاعب في ادارته للمباريات وينحاز لفريق دون الاخر وها هي الرشاوي قد تفشت  واصبح المال هو البطل والغالب وفي هذا الخضم الفاسد انحلت الاخلاق وانفرط عقد الامن ودفنت الروح الرياضية منذ زمن ليس بالقصير ** وما حدث اليوم من منتسبي بني زرقان ينذر بشر مستطير ولقد انحطت الاخلاق الي الدرك الاسفل وادعو الله ان تجيء العواقب سليمة
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اخى ابراهيم لك التحية
لجد حزين حزين من المستوى الذى وصل الية جمهور 
الجلافيط مهعم حق لانهم من سنة1930 لم ياتو بانجاز 
 وهذة السابقة لاتحسب على الجمهور عامة 
لاننا صفوة واصحاب خلق وادب ونعرف كيف نعبر ونعرف 
البلطجة لكنها ليست فى قاموسنا 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لابد من محاكمتهم محاكمة عااااجلة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب ابراهيم عطيه على روائع بابكر سلك المريخي الرائع
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*دولة  الباطل يوم

ودولة الحق  تدوم .

ستشرق الشمس

وتسطع ا لحقيقه  .

شكراً للحبيب إبراهيم

وشكراً للرائع سلك .
*

----------

